# How to upload photos from Lightroom to Google Photos



## Michael Collins (Mar 25, 2017)

I used to use an excellent piece of software to select photos from Lightroom and create an  album in Picasa (now no longer I'm afraid).  For some reason Adobe don't want  you to do this and are doing everything in their power to stop you.  I've downloaded a new piece of software in Lightroom which promised to allow you to create a new album but it doesn't now work and I've had a refund.  
I've worked out a method of uploading photos which is protracted but may be useful to you. Please see below if you know of a better way I would be much obliged.  

How to upload photos from Lightroom to Google Albums


1.      Select photos in Lightroom

2.      Export to Google Drive

3.      Close Google Drive when it opens and open Google photos

4.      Go to create album

5.      Pick photos and press create


----------



## WildVanilla (Mar 25, 2017)

Jeffrey Friedl's “Export to PicasaWeb” Lightroom Plugin used to do this, but his website now says:


> Google has started to dismantle PicasaWeb, and many features no longer work. If you use PicasaWeb, you should migrate away immediately.
> 
> Google has stated that they have no plans to release an API for Google Photos, so a Lightroom plugin for Google Photos is highly unlikely to materialize.



Without an API an easy automated way to do this is unlikely. It seems like this is a Google decision, so not really much Adobe can do about it. 

Rob


----------



## Michael Collins (Mar 26, 2017)

I think you ought to be aware that Lightroom are offering an ap which promises to allow you to upload to Google photos *and create an album* (see; Adobe Add-ons ) but in actual fact you can't create an album.  The supplier New P Products has agreed that you can't and have given me a refund.  Why Adobe doesn't allow this is a mystery to me (it used to have that facility but I understand they were asked to remove it).

Do you know of another facility to create albums and share?

Many thanks

Michael


----------



## WildVanilla (Mar 26, 2017)

As I understand it, there has never been a direct API for Google Photos - instead the APIs were for Picasa Web (Google bought Picasa a long time ago, and it came with an API which was retained) and then the photos were automatically mirrored over from Picasa Web into Google Photos. Now that Google is discontinuing Picasa Web this 'backdoor' into Google Photos has been removed. And as Jeffrey Friedl has said, there are no plans for a 'front door'!

I agree that it's strange that Adobe is still allowing a third-party to advertise add-on software that no longer works (let's hope it will be removed shortly).

But the actual lack of functionality of the add-on appears to be nothing to do with Adobe. Adobe is still allowing you to 'transmit' the photos - but Google is not allowing you to 'receive' them. 

Sorry, I don't know of any current workarounds. Perhaps other forum members will be able to help.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Michael Collins (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for explaining all this to me. A great pity - Picasa worked well we seem to be going backwards.

Regards

Michael


----------

